# Scarlet The TV Series



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I keep seeing teasers for this series but not much additional information. The web site (scarletseries.tv) provides background information and talks about a "world-wide debut 4/28/08. However, searching all channels doesn't return any results. The series is directed by David Nutter... maybe a little-known name who has directed a lot of well-know TV episodes. Best known for directing pilots of shows that go on to long-term success and responsible for the careers of some rather popular female action series stars such as Jessica Alba (Dark Angel), Jennifer Garner (Alias) and Lena Headey (Sarah Connor Chronicles). The new series stars Natassia Malthe who I am not familiar with but starred w/Garner in Elektra. In the teasers/trailer the series looks interesting, especially for those of us who have enjoyed other projects that David has done. Looking forward to seeing something...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

IMDB doesn't even have a description of it ...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1191060/


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like all the questions I had have been answered. There is no new series... the whole thing is an advertising gimmick to spark interest in a new line of LG flat panel displays. I'm not seeing the humor and won't be checking out any LG products in the future.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mhendrixsr said:


> Looks like all the questions I had have been answered. There is no new series... the whole thing is an advertising gimmick to spark interest in a new line of LG flat panel displays. I'm not seeing the humor and won't be checking out any LG products in the future.


I actually didn't catch the relationship between this and LG ...

It's a shame you're going to skip LG products over this. The LG75 LCD TV with OLED backlighting looks to be very impressive!

In case I can whet your appetite (1,000,000:1 contrast ratio!), here's a comparison chart I made of all HD LCD TVs in the 2008 LG Line:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=phsHcQlmAgziZk8_OHbD3Ow


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I still don't catch the relationship between the series and LG either. But looks like the entire campaign was sponsored by them... to include shooting the "trailer", TV ads and billboards. Kinda surprised that I seem to be the only one who had questions about it. As for the OLED technology... pretty impressive in a 47" display. Surely Sony will be right behind them and Sony didn't "spoof" me. Not sure what line of the LG displays are called "Scarlet" as I have yet to see an actual ad for it. I did note that the actress in the trailer had eyes that turned red at the conclusion of the ad. Other than the obvious perhaps there is some connection between "Scarlet" and "red". I will watch for more info but I think I've already spent my AV budget for 2009-2010... now I need to relax and enjoy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I still don't get why you feel LG spoofed you but your post made the connection for me. "Scarlet" indeed is "RED". The 2008 LG line is distinguished by a red trim around the bezel or the entire back panel being red.

The LG71:









The LG75, with red trim in the side of the bezel:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Frankly, I don't give a damn.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Impressive looking panels and feature sets... I must admit. LCD's have certainly come a long ways and seem to be getting better fast. I've been impressed by the 2 Toshiba REGZA's that I have and might have purchased a large LCD instead of the Pioneer Plasma but couldn't find an LCD panel in the 60" size. Toshiba has a 57" REGZA but at the time I was shopping it was a little small and more expensive than the Pioneer. I like LCD's brightness and plan to watch the technology as it matures.

Some of the press blurb on Scarlet (last of this subject for those who are bored with it)

"Want to market your new flat panel TV? Why not consider creating the concept for a new TV show, getting it placed into the imdb.com, drumming up a full release party with 500 invitees, bring them to a theater for a swanky screening... And then tell them it's a big hoax. Yeah, that'll sell tons of TVs! On Monday night, about 500 people planned to gather at the Pacific Design Center in Hollywood for a full-blown release-style screening of Scarlet, a new TV series from director David Nutter that was supposed to star Natassia Malthe. Except that the premier never happened. In fact, the show never truly existed in the first place."


----------

